# DSO Nov 2-4



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Anybody else goin? Been a while since ive had a chance to ride and i think its about time!


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

I think I'm going if someone can haul my bike we have a group coming from Baton Rouge! 



"The ride says it all"


----------



## enforcer (Dec 17, 2011)

I've got a group of about 10 going. We'll be heading up Saturday around noon. Gotta slay some ducks first, it is opening day for Pete sake.


----------

